# Qu’est-ce qui lui sera délétère ou profitable...



## Voce

Salve a tutti!

In un articolo sull'obbligo del segreto professionale in Svizzera e sui suoi limiti, un cappellano ospedaliero espone il suo punto di vista nel paragrafo che segue:

"Il y a donc une part de flou dans l’interprétation. «Ce qui est punissable, c’est de porter préjudice», continue Daniel Pétremand. «Le critère pour déterminer le degré de confidentialité d’un secret, ce n’est pas seulement moi qui le pose, c’est aussi l’autre. *Qu’est-ce qui lui sera délétère ou profitable avec ce que je vais faire de qu’il me dit?* Ce qu’il me confie est-il confidentiel ou non? Mon métier d’aumônier d’hôpital est d’une part de vérifier ce que le patient estime confidentiel et d’autre part de partager certaines informations pour mieux être ensemble au service du patient. Mais par ailleurs, puisque nous sommes dépositaires d’informations parfois sensibles, il y a des situations où la confidentialité peut protéger la vie.»".

Per quanto abbia cercato di rigirarla, continua a non essermi chiara la frase in oggetto (in grassetto nel testo), che in ogni caso ho finito per tradurre come segue:

"C'è quindi una certa vaghezza nell'interpretazione. “Ciò che è punibile è recare danno”, continua Daniel Pétremand. “Il criterio per determinare il grado di confidenzialità di un segreto non sono soltanto io a stabilirlo, ma anche l'altro. *In che modo quel che farò con ciò che mi dice sarà dannoso o utile per lui?* Quel che mi dice è confidenziale oppure no? Il mio lavoro di cappellano ospedaliero consiste da una parte nel verificare ciò che il paziente reputa confidenziale e dall'altra parte nel condividere certe informazioni per meglio essere insieme al servizio del paziente. Ma d'altro canto, poiché siamo depositari di informazioni talvolta sensibili, ci sono situazioni in cui la confidenzialità può tutelare la vita”.

Appunto poiché la frase originale non mi è chiara sono poco convinto del mio tentativo e spero nell'aiuto del forum.

Grazie sin d'ora per ogni suggerimento.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Voce ,
La tua traduzione mi pare buona, ma aspetta un altro parere a conferma, non sono molto in gamba quest'ultimi mesi.


----------



## Voce

Grazie, Matou!
Osservazioni, conferme e suggerimenti da parte tua sono sempre preziosissimi per questo forum e per me in particolare.
Ti auguro con tutto il cuore di tornare presto in gran forma!


----------



## Elmoro

A me suona di più* "cosa di ciò che* *farò con quello che mi dice gli sarà dannoso o utile?"*


----------



## Voce

Elmoro said:


> A me suona di più* "cosa di ciò che* *farò con quello che mi dice gli sarà dannoso o utile?"*


Grazie, Elmoro. Espresso così mi pare renda in effetti un po' meglio il senso.


----------



## matoupaschat

Voce said:


> Ti auguro con tutto il cuore di tornare presto in gran forma!


Grazie a te, Voce!


----------



## Necsus

Voce said:


> Qu’est-ce qui lui sera délétère ou profitable avec ce que je vais faire de qu’il me dit?


Ciao, Voce. La mia lettura: "Quello che io farò con/di quanto mi dice potrà risultare (in qualche modo) dannoso o utile per lui?"


----------



## Voce

Grazie, Necsus. Ho letto appena adesso (non avevo ricevuto la notifica) e in effetti mi pare che la tua versione funzioni ancora meglio.


----------

